

Mathematical Logic Finds Unexpected Application on Wall Street - bravura
http://christianmarks.wordpress.com/2010/05/25/mathematical-logic-finds-unexpected-application-on-wall-street/

======
fexl
Somewhere, Cantor is wishing they had high-frequency trading back in his day.

